

Software freedom crusader Richard Stallman on European lecture tour  - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.politics.co.uk/opinion-formers/press-releases/business-and-industry/software-freedom-crusader-richard-stallman-on-european-tour-$21387077$21384356.htm

======
octopus
I admire Stallman for his strong will, the guy will do anything to live at the
height of his ideal.

Even if you do not share his philosophy you still can learn a lot from the
man.

